# Oldies but goodies



## Earion (Sep 8, 2015)

*Τζων Στάινμπεκ. Η πεδιάδα της Τορτίγια*

Περίληψη στο οπισθόφυλλο:

Πάνω απ’ το ψαράδικο λιμάνι του Μοντερέυ, στην Καλιφόρνια, βρίσκεται ο παλιός καταυλισμός της Τορτίγια, όπου ζουν οι παϊ*σ*άνος, άνθρωποι με αίμα ανάκατο, σπανιόλικο, ινδιάνικο, μεξικάνικο και καυκασιανό.

Εισαγωγή (σ. 10):

Τι είναι ο παϊ*ζ*άνο; Ένα ανακάτωμα από ισπανικό, ινδιάνικο, μεξικάνικο και κάθε λογής καυκασιανό αίμα.

*John Steinbeck. Tortilla Flat*

What is a paisano? He is a mixture of Spanish, Indian, Mexican and assorted Caucasian bloods.

Πηγή

Τζων Στάινμπεκ. _Η πεδιάδα της Τορτίγια_. Μετάφραση Γιάννης Ευαγγελίδης. Αθήνα: Εκδόσεις Γράμματα, 1983.

Caucasian blood = αίμα Λευκού


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2015)

Τον προβλημάτισε τον Στάινμπεκ η αντίδραση του κοινού στους paisanos. Διάβασε εδώ την εισαγωγή που δημοσιεύτηκε στην έκδοση του 1937 και ύστερα αποσύρθηκε.

Εγώ προβληματίστηκα με το _καυκασιανό_ αίμα. Άλλο πράμα σήμερα οι Καυκάσιοι και οι καυκασικές γλώσσες, άλλο στα χρόνια του Στάινμπεκ η Καυκάσια φυλή, δηλ. η λευκή.

Caucasian /kɔːˈkeɪʒən/
_adjective_
1 _chiefly North American_ White-skinned; of European origin: 
twenty of the therapists were Caucasian, two were African American, and two were Hispanic
1.1 _dated_ Relating to one of the traditional divisions of humankind, covering a broad group of peoples from Europe, western Asia, and parts of India and North Africa.
[So named because the German physiologist Blumenbach believed that it originated in the Caucasus region of SE Europe]
2 Relating to the Caucasus.
3 Relating to a group of languages spoken in the region of the Caucasus, of which thirty-eight are known, many not committed to writing. The most widely spoken is Georgian, of the small South Caucasian family, not related to the three North Caucasian families.
http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/Caucasian


----------



## Earion (Apr 24, 2016)

Giles Milton. _Χαμένος παράδεισος, Σμύρνη 1922: Η καταστροφή της μητρόπολης του μικρασιατικού Ελληνισμού_. Μετάφραση Αλέξης Καλοφωλιάς. Αθήνα: Εκδόσεις Μίνωας, 2008.

Ένα ενδιαφέρον και γλαφυρό βιβλίο (βλ. Λεξιλογία), που διαφημίστηκε έντεχνα από τον εκδότη και έγινε θριαμβευτικά αποδεκτό γι’ αυτό που ΔΕΝ είναι. Δεν είναι η περιγραφή της Σμύρνης ως χαμένου παραδείσου των Ελλήνων, είναι η περιγραφή της πόλης ως χαμένου παραδείσου των Λεβαντίνων. Όπου η καταστροφή του παραδείσου φορτώνεται απόλυτα στις πλάτες των Ελλήνων (του ελληνικού εθνικισμού γενικά, του Βενιζέλου ειδικότερα, κλπ.). 

Ως προς τη μετάφραση: Αναμενόμενα τα μικρά λάθη από έλλειψη εμπειρίας, π.χ. αν μεταφράζεις συστηματικά το Anatolia σε Ανατολία (και όχι Μικρά Ασία, βλ. εκτενή συζήτηση στη Λεξιλογία), τότε το Eastern Anatolia γίνεται _Ανατολική Ανατολία _(σ. 111, 212, 215)· αν δεν ξέρεις ότι ένας κλάδος της οικογένειας Χορτάτζη είχε παρουσία στη Σμύρνη, αφήνεις αμετάφραστο το επώνυμο Cortazzi· δεν μιλάς για πενικιλίνη στα 1915 (σ. 108)· δεν μεταφράζεις _Εθέμ_ τον Ετέμ Πασά (Ethem) τον Κιρκάσιο (σ. 208)· αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι όταν ο Εγγλέζος λέει Point, στα ελληνικά μεταφράζουμε _Πούντα_ (όπως στη σ. 374) και όχι Πόιντ (όπως στη σ. 369)· και προσέχεις τα τυπογραφικά λάθη, όπως στο επώνυμο του μαρτυρικά σφαγιασμένου πρόκριτου Τσουρουκτσόγλου (που έγινε Τσουρουκταόγλου στη σ. 305 και στο ευρετήριο).

Για μη συγχωρητέα, ή απλώς στραβοπατήματα, βλ.:

(σ. 239): η κατάσταση της πόλης επαιτεί την περιγραφή της : the condition of the town itself beggars description

(σ. 358): θρομβώδεις σπείρες πυκνού μαύρου καπνού : clotted coils of oily black smoke

(σ. 377): πολλώ μάλλον καθώς μόλις πρόσφατα είχαν μάθει : especially as they had only recently learned


----------



## sarant (Apr 24, 2016)

Σύμπτωση που και τα τρία τελευταία είναι λογιόπληκτα;


----------



## Earion (Feb 7, 2017)

Ιλιά Έρενμπουργκ. _Μια ιστορία του αυτοκινήτου_. Μετάφραση Κυριακή Παπαδοπούλου-Βρέλλη. Αθήνα: Εκδόσεις Ύψιλον, 2008.

Μου έκανε ζωηρή εντύπωση η _Ιστορία του αυτοκινήτου_ όταν τη διάβασα. Το ύφος του συγγραφέα είναι ωμό και αμείλικτο, η γλώσσα του περιγράφει σχεδόν μαστιγώνοντας, οι φράσεις του κοφτές. Η ανθρώπινη σάρκα πάλλεται μέσα στις σελίδες του, η ανάσα των ηρώων ακούγεται καυτή. Λες κι η ίδια η ζωή υπαγορεύει τις λέξεις. Τα ηθικά προβλήματα είναι ξεκάθαρα και κοφτερά σα μαχαίρι: οι εργάτες είναι τα αποπαίδια της ζωής και οι καπιταλιστές τα παίζουν όλα για όλα. Το βιβλίο έρχεται από τις εποχές που οι άνθρωποι δένανε το ατσάλι.

Αλλά όσο θαύμασα το ύφος και το περιεχόμενο του συγγραφέα, άλλο τόσο απογοητεύτηκα από τη μετάφραση. Σας απαριθμώ μερικά μαργαριτάρια μεταφραστικών σφαλμάτων και εκφραστικών στραβοτιμονιών:


Στη σ. 132 γίνεται λόγος για την πόλη «των Γενοβέζων». Δεν πρόκειται βέβαια για κατοίκους της ιταλικής Γένοβας, αλλά για κατοίκους της ελβετικής Γενεύης (Γενεβιανούς). 
Στη σ. 129 διαβάζουμε για «έντεκα βαθμούς υπό του μηδενός». 
Στη σ. 147 έχουμε ένα λεκτικό στραμπούληγμα: «Παρέα με τα έτερα ημίσεά τους». 
Η Γαλίτσια της σ. 147 είναι η επαρχία της Γαλικίας στη Ανατολική Ευρώπη. 
Και στη σ. 147 η μεταφράστρια μιλά για Σύνοδο, ενώ εννοεί Σύμβαση (Convention). 
Δεν υπήρχαν τρόλεϊ στο Παρίσι τέλη 19ου αρχές 20ου αιώνα (σ. 153), κάτι άλλο εννοεί ο συγγραφέας. 
Η μεταφράστρια μένει κολλημένη στις αγγλικές αποδόσεις των ονομάτων (φταίει η παγκόσμια μονοκρατορία της αγγλικής γλώσσας). Δεν μιλώ μόνο για τα ονόματα του Γαμβέτα και του Θίερσου. Σε ένα περιβάλλον γερμανόφωνο δύο ήρωες έχουν τα ονόματα Γουόλφ και Γουάινμπεργκ (σ. 174-175), ενώ θα περίμενε κανείς Βολφ και Βάινμπεργκ. 
Στις σελίδες 146 και 171 υπάρχει ένας φανταστικός διάλογος όπου κάποιοι μιλούν για μετοχές και το ανεβοκατέβασμά τους στο χρηματιστήριο. «Αγοράζεις» και «πουλάς», λέει η μεταφράστρια, ενώ το σωστό και αμεσότερο θα ήταν σε προστακτική: «Αγόρασε», «Πούλα». 
Εγώ δεν θα μετέφραζα ποτέ μιλώντας για μια γυναίκα ότι «Άκουγε στο όνομα Λίλη» (σ. 194), γιατί το θεωρώ χτυπητό γαλλισμό, αλλά αναγνωρίζω ότι είναι προσωπική προτίμηση. 
Σε αυτό το βιβλίο έμαθα ότι, όταν χτυπάς το τσιγάρο απαλά δυο τρεις φορές στο πακέτο (αγνοώ για ποιον πρακτικό λόγο γίνεται αυτό· υποπτεύομαι ότι κάποτε ίσως να είχε πρακτικό αποτέλεσμα, αλλά σήμερα είναι μια κενή χειρονομία, την οποία όσοι ακολουθούν το κάνουν τελετουργικά, «επειδή έτσι το βρήκαν»), αυτό περιγράφεται με το ρήμα «*ταμπονάρω*». 
Αλλά το χειρότερο, το ανεπίτρεπτο, αυτό που θα εξασφάλιζε στη μεταφράστρια το παγκόσμιο βραβείο εξοργιστικά κακής μετάφρασης είναι η φράση: *«οκτακόσιες επαναστάσεις το λεπτό»* (δύο φορές, σ. 99 και 100), τυφλή κατά λέξη μετάφραση του αγγλικού eight hundred revolutions per minute, όπου revolutions per minute —θυμόμαστε από τη φυσική του Γυμνασίου— είναι οι στροφές του κινητήρα ανά λεπτό. 
 Σε κάτι τέτοιες περιπτώσεις σκίζει ο αναγνώστης τα πτυχία του των αγγλικών και αναρωτιέται: μα πώς το έγραψε αυτό ανθρώπινο χέρι, δεν επικοινωνούσε με το μυαλό την ώρα που το έβαζε στο χαρτί ή στην οθόνη; Κι ακόμα περισσότερο, κάμποσοι άνθρωποι θα το είδαν, από κάμποσα ζευγάρια μάτια θα πέρασε το κείμενο, κανένας δεν σταμάτησε σ’ αυτό;


----------



## daeman (Feb 7, 2017)

Earion said:


> ... όταν χτυπάς το τσιγάρο απαλά δυο τρεις φορές στο πακέτο (αγνοώ για ποιον πρακτικό λόγο γίνεται αυτό· υποπτεύομαι ότι κάποτε ίσως να είχε πρακτικό αποτέλεσμα, αλλά σήμερα είναι μια κενή χειρονομία, την οποία όσοι ακολουθούν το κάνουν τελετουργικά, «επειδή έτσι το βρήκαν»)...



Για να συμπυκνωθεί ο ταμπάκος, να γεμίσουν όσο γίνεται τα κενά ανάμεσα στις λωρίδες του καπνού ώστε να μην υπάρχει αέρας ενδιάμεσα, για να μη ρουφάς τζούφιες τζούρες και να γίνεται πιο συμπαγής η στάχτη, να μην πέφτει εύκολα. Δεν είναι εντελώς κενή χειρονομία, είναι για να γεμίσουν τα κενά, κυρίως στα παλιότερα άφιλτρα τσιγάρα, ξεχασμένη όμως πια και ξεπεσμένη, σε αχρηστία. Όσο για το _ταμπονάρω_, έχει και τη σημασία του _στουπώνω, ταπώνω_. Αλλά δεν θα το χρησιμοποιούσα γι' αυτή την κίνηση.



Earion said:


> ... και αναρωτιέται: μα πώς το έγραψε αυτό ανθρώπινο χέρι, δεν επικοινωνούσε με το μυαλό την ώρα που το έβαζε στο χαρτί ή στην οθόνη; Κι ακόμα περισσότερο, κάμποσοι άνθρωποι θα το είδαν, από κάμποσα ζευγάρια μάτια θα πέρασε το κείμενο, κανένας δεν σταμάτησε σ’ αυτό;



You say you want a revolution
Well, you know, we all want to change the world
But when you talk about destruction distraction
Don't you know that you can count me out

Confusion Revolution - The Raggdolls


----------



## Earion (Jun 27, 2017)

Δεν είναι παλιό, του 2015 είναι, αλλά εξοργιστικά καλό: μετάφραση του ποιήματος _Ρεμπό_ του Τζακ Κέρουακ (Αθήνα: Εκδόσεις Κουκούτσι, 2015, σ. 11).

Πρωτότυπο:

Rimbaud nonplussed Rimbaud
*trains *in the *green *National
Guard, proud marching
in the dust with his heroes

Μετάφραση (Γιάννης Λειβαδάς)

Ο Ρεμπό ο σαστισμένος Ρεμπό
*παίρνει τραίνα* με την *πράσινη *Εθνική
Φρουρά περήφανος, παρελαύνει
μαζί με τους ήρωές του μες στη σκόνη


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2017)

http://www.vagobond.com/rimbaud-vagabond-poet/

Δύσκολο, δυσμετάφραστο ποίημα. Αναρωτιέται κανείς πώς αντιμετωπίστηκαν κάποιες πολύ μεγαλύτερες προκλήσεις.


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2017)

...
Missed a beat.


----------

